# Feeding Liver?



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have been reading up on this and liver is jam packed full of goodness










Full of vitamins, protein and especially Folate or Folic Acid, which is essential for growth in early devlopment of fetuses. And low in fat!

I am going to be buying some liver tomorrow and chopping it up into smaller peices to freeze. I was thinking of cooking it, mashing it down into a paste and adding lactol, and spreading it over some wholewheat toast for my meece to see if they like it.

Just thought i'd share my idea incase someone else wants to try it! Or if anyone has already tried feeding liver to thier mice, lemme know if they liked it! lol

Willow xx


----------

